# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  No knead bread baked in a skillet

## Garden House Queen

Hey folks.....I just made two batches of this bread today....it is so easy....and.....has very little clean up....which I might add is a plus! But the best thing is......it tastes so good!  I did add one heaping tablespoon of sugar that the recipe did not call for!  Enjoy!!!!  GHQ

**********************************************

----------

Big Bird (01-27-2019),Brat (01-27-2019),Captain Kirk! (01-27-2019),excalibur (01-27-2019),Jen (01-27-2019),Kris P Bacon (01-28-2019),Montana (01-27-2019),Northern Rivers (01-27-2019),Retiredat50 (01-27-2019),Rickity Plumber (01-27-2019),Rutabaga (01-27-2019),Midgardian/Shane Ryan (01-28-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

looks great!


 :Headbang:

----------

Garden House Queen (01-27-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

It's just a dollar a loaf at Walmart! lol

----------

Garden House Queen (01-27-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> It's just a dollar a loaf at Walmart! lol


You think it is as good?

----------

Northern Rivers (01-27-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> It's just a dollar a loaf at Walmart! lol


a box of Krusteaz??

----------


## Montana

> Hey folks.....I just made two batches of this bread today....it is so easy....and.....has very little clean up....which I might add is a plus! But the best thing is......it tastes so good!  I did add one heaping tablespoon of sugar that the recipe did not call for!  Enjoy!!!!  GHQ
> 
> **********************************************


 Thanks I love bread.

----------

Garden House Queen (01-27-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> You think it is as good?


Yes.  It is the same ingredients, although maybe not so basic, but made in actual bread ovens.  No preservatives or additives.  They make it fresh every day and you need to use it within a day or two or freeze it just like you would have to do with the bread in the video. 

It is just my opinion, but good bread is cheap and easy to get so I would not spend the time making it just to save a few pennies.  But, I can totally understand the people that do so, because they like the process and like eating something tasty that they created.

----------

Garden House Queen (01-27-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> It's just a dollar a loaf at Walmart! lol


Previously frozen which EQUATEs to already stale.  Might be good for bait tho.

----------


## Brat

Warm freshly baked bread is truly ambrosia! MMmmmmm!

----------

Garden House Queen (01-27-2019),Rutabaga (01-27-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> a box of Krusteaz??


I prefer Bisquick and substitute buttermilk for milk.

And, while we are on the subject... The only Ranch Dressing is the one made with the original Ranch Buttermilk Mix and using buttermilk. 

There is absolutely no bottle Ranch dressing that tastes even remotely like Ranch Dressing, period!

----------

Garden House Queen (01-27-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Previously frozen which EQUATEs to already stale. Might be good for bait tho.


Not true. French bread, Italian bread, baguettes, and certain rolls are all baked fresh daily in-store.

----------


## excalibur

Jacques Pepin has a skillet flatbread, really simple to make. Based on a Tibetan bread. No proofing, no oven.

Jacques Pepins Flatbread Recipe - Genius Kitchen

----------

Big Dummy (01-27-2019),Garden House Queen (01-27-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> Jacques Pepin has a skillet flatbread, really simple to make. Based on a Tibetan bread. No proofing, no oven.
> 
> Jacques Pepins Flatbread Recipe - Genius Kitchen


Young Pepin was a study in efficiency.  Every move he made was efficient.  Shame that 'Arthur' settled in his hands.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Yes.  It is the same ingredients, although maybe not so basic, but made in actual bread ovens.  No preservatives or additives.  They make it fresh every day and you need to use it within a day or two or freeze it just like you would have to do with the bread in the video. 
> 
> It is just my opinion, but good bread is cheap and easy to get so I would not spend the time making it just to save a few pennies.  But, I can totally understand the people that do so, because they like the process and like eating something tasty that they created.


My mother used to bake bread that was unlike any other bread I have had. Nothing like it. But it is only a memory now. All the recipes left with her.

----------

Garden House Queen (01-27-2019),Retiredat50 (01-27-2019)

----------


## Garden House Queen

> Jacques Pepin has a skillet flatbread, really simple to make. Based on a Tibetan bread. No proofing, no oven.
> 
> Jacques Pepins Flatbread Recipe - Genius Kitchen


I have to try this! Maybe this weekend.

----------

excalibur (01-29-2019)

----------


## Ed D

Oh well.  I was about to bake some bread, now there's no knead...........

----------

Garden House Queen (01-27-2019),Kris P Bacon (01-28-2019),Rutabaga (01-27-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Oh well.  I was about to bake some bread, now there's no knead...........


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 



well, its better than just loafing around...


[that got a *rise* outta me]

----------

Ed D (01-27-2019),Garden House Queen (01-27-2019),Kris P Bacon (01-28-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Yes.  It is the same ingredients, although maybe not so basic, but made in actual bread ovens.  No preservatives or additives.  They make it fresh every day and you need to use it within a day or two or freeze it just like you would have to do with the bread in the video. 
> 
> It is just my opinion, but good bread is cheap and easy to get so I would not spend the time making it just to save a few pennies.  But, I can totally understand the people that do so, because they like the process and like eating something tasty that they created.


The bread you make will not have all the preservatives in it and will taste better. Heathier too.

----------

Rutabaga (01-28-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

I make flatbread a lot. I use 2 cups of flour, 3 tbsp. of oil, and 1 cup of water. Mixing this makes a quick and flexible dough that does not require kneading. You can use less or more depending on how you like your dough! Then I put a few tablespoons of oil in a frying pan and put it on the stove. Once hot, I take a bunch of dough (a soup spoon works well for measurement) and place it in the oil. Flatten with the spoon and fry until brown on both sides, which can take 1-2 minutes depending on how hot the oil is, but be careful for splatter! Dry on a paper towel and enjoy. This recipe usually creates 8-10 medium to large size "chipatis".

----------

Garden House Queen (01-28-2019),Rickity Plumber (01-28-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> well, its better than just loafing around...
> 
> 
> [that got a *rise* outta me]


Those jokes went *yeast* of my head!

----------

Rutabaga (01-28-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

They were also half-*baked*!

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Making this bread is an easy call, which to a Saints fan is better than no-call.

----------


## Ed D

> I make flatbread a lot. I use 2 cups of flour, 3 tbsp. of oil, and 1 cup of water. Mixing this makes a quick and flexible dough that does not require kneading. You can use less or more depending on how you like your dough! Then I put a few tablespoons of oil in a frying pan and put it on the stove. Once hot, I take a bunch of dough (a soup spoon works well for measurement) and place it in the oil. Flatten with the spoon and fry until brown on both sides, which can take 1-2 minutes depending on how hot the oil is, but be careful for splatter! Dry on a paper towel and enjoy. This recipe usually creates 8-10 medium to large size "chipatis".


  That kind of flatbread can be done in a deeper pan of oil and it's old time frybread.

----------


## Retiredat50

> The bread you make will not have all the preservatives in it and will taste better. Heathier too.


Walmart bakery bread has no preservatives.

----------

